# Silly Hedgie.



## Zucca (Oct 14, 2013)

Originally when I got Boo on 10/5/13 his name was to be Artemis. That quickly changed the night I brought him home, I feed dried cat food like I’m told most do, and every time he crunches through a piece he’ll scare himself and roll up into a ball. After a couple minutes he’ll unroll, and just continue the cycle like it’s 100% normal. So, I’ve grown fond of calling him Boo!


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok, I have to admit, that is rather adorable!


----------



## Zucca (Oct 14, 2013)

Its the silliest thing in the whole world! He drinks from his bottle just fine, its only when he eats his crunchy food that he gets scared!


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

I can't wait to share my own *silly hedgie* stories! I think I recall other users on here com IL so I'm sure you'll at least have some commonality in sharing both hedgie love and locale.

Happy Monday to you.


----------



## Zucca (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Monday to you as well!
Oh I do hope to make Hedgie friends locally!  
But friends I make in other places are welcome to of course!


----------



## Abbylee (Oct 9, 2013)

AW!!! Hedgehogs are such silly creatures. Boo is an adorable name too!!!


----------



## Zucca (Oct 14, 2013)

Abbylee said:


> AW!!! Hedgehogs are such silly creatures. Boo is an adorable name too!!!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Silly as it sounds he seems to have a million names! When I first got him, I was dead set on the name Artemis. My little brother still calls him Artemis, my mom calls him Jitters, and I call him Boo!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Zucca said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Silly as it sounds he seems to have a million names! When I first got him, I was dead set on the name Artemis. My little brother still calls him Artemis, my mom calls him Jitters, and I call him Boo!


Not silly at all! Piglet's official name (that we gave to the breeder for her records) is actually Pigwidgeon, but we call him Piglet, Pig, Piggles, Fatty, Poopers, Hufferton, and the list goes on! :lol:


----------



## Zucca (Oct 14, 2013)

Haha. Boo's official name is Artemis. Some of his many nicknames are Boo, Jitters, Artie, Booz, Snufflebutt, Snuffelufegus, Mommy's little Poker, and Heffalump.


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

I like the "mommy's little poker." I mentioned to the breeder on FB that I would call my guy Dakarai, which is Egyptian/African and means "filled with happiness/joy." Of course that was with the caveat that the name reflects his disposition upon coming home.


----------



## GusNJulesMom (Jul 4, 2013)

It could be that the cat food is a little hard for Boo to crunch. When I brought Abigail home, she was 7 1/2 weeks and had been fed Mazuri hedgehog food. I introduced cat food & she totally stopped eating the Mazuri, but I did notice that she seemed to flinch every time she crunched the food. And If I broke it into smaller pieces for her, she wouldn't eat it. She's 12 weeks now and seems to be able to crunch it up easier now.


----------



## Zucca (Oct 14, 2013)

SiouxzieKinz said:


> I like the "mommy's little poker." I mentioned to the breeder on FB that I would call my guy Dakarai, which is Egyptian/African and means "filled with happiness/joy." Of course that was with the caveat that the name reflects his disposition upon coming home.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
He got to go to the store with me and get food and toys today! 
Mommy's Little Poker is such a good boy!


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

abbys said:


> Not silly at all! Piglet's official name (that we gave to the breeder for her records) is actually Pigwidgeon, but we call him Piglet, Pig, Piggles, Fatty, Poopers, Hufferton, and the list goes on! :lol:


Idgie has also been called Big Boy, Pumpkin, Pumpkin Spice, Spiky Butt, baby, honey, lovey etc


----------



## Zucca (Oct 14, 2013)

SiouxzieKinz said:


> I like the "mommy's little poker." I mentioned to the breeder on FB that I would call my guy Dakarai, which is Egyptian/African and means "filled with happiness/joy." Of course that was with the caveat that the name reflects his disposition upon coming home.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dakarai is such a cute name. Almost sounds Japanese (I watch too much anime!)
I hope you enjoy him! Though I warn you, don't expect his name to stay that way! I wish someone would've warned me!


----------

